# using public keys sshd_config issue



## Thom (Jan 17, 2017)

Hi all,
my /etc/ssh/sshd_config file is reverting to defaults every time I try to change it.
file READONLY and it still changes... very confused.
Troub


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2017)

Files don't magically change themselves. So it's something or someone else that keeps reverting your settings.

Note that these two settings are on by default.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 17, 2017)

Are you perhaps using some sort of central configuration management like puppet or ansible?


----------



## Thom (Jan 17, 2017)

Negative, they are not installed.  However it did lead me to find a file in rc.d placed there by the cloud service. It acts like a back door. I called them and they confirmed it was their script.... re-installing from scratch now my image not theirs. grrrr
Thanks again for pointing me in the right direction before I started looking for bugs in sshd.


----------

